# How many lbs of rock in 55g?



## mhough260 (Mar 22, 2013)

I do have egg crate on the bottom of my tank, with sand as a substrate. I have about 200 lbs of river rock and about 35-50 lbs of other misc rock..

How many pounds will my tank hold, with egg crate on the bottom and the tank sitting on a normal 55g stand? Cleaning rocks now, info or input would be appreciated.. :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The tank can hold as much as you can pack in...literally weight is not a concern for the glass.

My rock piles tend to be 40-50 pounds each and I like 3 piles (for mbuna) in a 48" tank. So the amount you have sounds about right.


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

Please,show a picture of your 55 with that much rock! Id really like to see it.

Heres mine with 135 lbs of 'pot rock' and 50 lbs of sand. I posted in MY 55g show tank thread that Ill be removing some of the sand.. but heres a pic of what it looks like now.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)




----------

